# Taxlady is back



## taxlady (Feb 3, 2011)

I got home on Tuesday. My sister and I worked so hard that we didn't have time to do any site seeing or shopping (except for groceries). I was so exhausted that I couldn't even be bothered with logging on to DC until today.

I never got my rullepølse press. I didn't have time to look for it. Now I really want to go back and spend some time relaxing, site seeing, and visiting with family and looking up old friends.

I sure will miss that brand new gas stove.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I got home on Tuesday. My sister and I worked so hard that we didn't have time to do any site seeing or shopping (except for groceries). I was so exhausted that I couldn't even be bothered with logging on to DC until today.
> 
> I never got my rullepølse press. I didn't have time to look for it. Now I really want to go back and spend some time relaxing, site seeing, and visiting with family and looking up old friends.
> 
> I sure will miss that brand new gas stove.


 

Welcome back,  I missed you!!!!  Get some rest and then make us some hot chocolate and tell us all about your trip.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2011)

It's good to see you back!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Feb 3, 2011)

glad you are back


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome back, TL.  I sure did miss you.  It sounds like it was a pretty exhausting trip.  Relax, rest up and tell us about it when you're ready.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome back TL.....


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to whatever trip details you care to share, juicy or otherwise  

Liz


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome back Taxlady. Glad you had a safe trip !!!!!

Josie


----------



## roadfix (Feb 4, 2011)

That reminds me, I better start prepping for my tax returns.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 4, 2011)

roadfix said:


> That reminds me, I better start prepping for my tax returns.



Yup and buy any RRSPs by 1 March.  But, you probably won't have all your T-slips until the first week of March.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Yup and buy any RRSPs by 1 March.  But, you probably won't have all your T-slips until the first week of March.



Do I have to deal with RRSP's and T-slips as a US tax filer?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 4, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Do I have to deal with RRSP's and T-slips as a US tax filer?



 D'oh! I was confusing you with Rocklobster - your names both start with R.

No, you might have to deal with IRAs and W-whatevers. Of course, that deadline and expected time for receiving slips are totally irrelevant.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll let my new business tax software deal with the filing issues....))


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have everything ready, just have to install the software and let 'er rip.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It took me almost two weeks to recuperate from the trip. My sister and I worked really hard the whole time we were in Copenhagen. Then I had work to catch up. So, I'm finally ready to post about the trip. There was also an issue with my papers for returning to Canada. I'll put that in another post.

My mum's apartment is in a building that was probably built in the 1890s - no elevator. Luckily it's only on the 1st floor, by European standards, ground floor is 0. We had to sort stuff in the attic storage on the 5th floor and only accessible by the narrow, winding, kitchen stairs. Lots of stuff was covered in pigeon poop. Most of that just got thrown out. Then there was the basement storage, also only accessible by the kitchen stairs. There was a bit of stuff to keep there, but mostly it smelled of mildew, so it was useless. There was an old coke burning stove, an old tiled kitchen table, doors, and windows - all original to the apartment, and a ladder all of which we left for the new owner, except the antique stove which we managed to sell.

My sister found a company that would clear the junk and bring it to a dump. Denmark is little and doesn't have room for landfill, so there is a charge to put stuff at the dump. It cost about $2,000 to have those two storage areas cleared. We had to supervise. That meant climbing all those danged stairs.

My sister had cleared the apartment in August and put stuff in storage. She only had a week and had to have it empty for prospective buyers. We had to sort the stuff in storage. Some we shipped to L.A. and to Montreal. There were about 15 banker's boxes worth of papers. We got some movers to bring all the papers back to the apartment. OMG, I don't think my mum ever threw out a receipt. There were cash register receipts going back to 1969 when we bought the place. There were restaurant receipts going back to the 1950s. There were old photos, airline tickets, train tickets, bank statements, letters, money, etc., etc.

We bought a shredder and gave it to a friend when we left. OMG, that was so much sorting. So much shredding. I ran up and down the stairs carrying recycling and garbage to the court yard.  I sorted while my sister ran around dealing with the bank and cashing bonds.

I also had to clean the nearly new gas range. My sister had let a friend stay in the apartment. She only stayed a few months and never paid any rent. The range was brand new when the friend moved in. This is what it the door looked like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But, also notice that the glass in the oven door is removable! I managed to get the oven door clean.

And here is the water pan (for the oven's self-cleaning function). After soaking and hours of scrubbing with baking soda and with washing up liquid, I had to give up. Grrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The same friend used a brand new Copco enamelled cast iron frying pan. This is what the back looked like:






See the black, burned on dirt and the rust. Grrrr.

We went out to supper with some of my sister's friends a few times. We managed to visit with my cousin, who lives on the fourth floor, no elevator. It was great to see her and meet her husband. They had the tiniest little bathroom. It was really cute. At one time it had a toilet and that's all. In that tiny space, the landlord had managed to put a tiny, modern toilet, and a sink and shower. Okay, the shower is basically the whole room and you do have to put the toilet paper where it won't get wet, but very useful when there was no shower or bath in the apartment before.

We also got went out for pastries (real Danish pastry - yum) and coffee with my uncle and his wife. I'm so glad we got to see them. They  are both in their 80s and totally with it. My uncle volunteers at an old age home! He is now the last surviving of my mother's syblings. There were 12 of them.

We travelled with Air France. Even though every single flight was delayed, I would recommend them. They know how to put me back in a good mood: free booze, and they weren't stingy with it. We traveled "voyageur" (coach). The food was good. They also gave us food vouchers for while we waited for our flights. They put us up in a hotel in Paris including supper and breakfast, because the plane from Copenhagen was almost six hours late, so we missed our connecting flights. The food at the hotel was good. The coffee was wonderful. Too bad we didn't really have time to see any of Paris. It would have been doable if we were familiar with the public transit. My sister tried. She ended up somewhere useless and came back to the hotel.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I brought back some of the stuff that my mother left me. My sister and I pretty much had to decide who got what, because my mum never specified.

So, here are some photos of "loot":

My beautiful, cast iron frying pan, nearly new. And there are more of this type of pots and pans en route. w00t!






Gold plated, sterling silver, collector forks and spoon and one spoon from an antique, sterling silver dinner set that is on its way Montreal.






And Akvavit. I can't get it here in Quebec, because the old dude who owns the factory refuses to put French on the labels. It's not the good stuff, just pretty good. I picked it up at the convenience grocery store. It was a fair bit cheaper than the stuff at the duty free shop!






I also brought home a bunch of photos and there are a lot more in the shipment.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a "permanent resident" in Canada. I'm supposed to have a permanent resident card to get back into Canada by public transportation. I never got around to getting the card. They are currently saying ~280 days to get it. I got temporary travel papers from the Canadian Consulate in Los Angeles when I went to visit my sister. I phoned the consulate and they told what time to show up with what papers and when I could pick up my passport with the return visa attached, later the same day.

I decided to check out the times, etc. at the website of the Canadian Embassy in Copenhagen. Much to my surprise and dismay, there is no longer a Canadian Embassy in Copenhagen, only a consulate that doesn't deal with visas. I would have to deal with the embassy in London or Paris. I phoned Canada Boarder Services and didn't get much help. So, I went and hoped that it would be easier from Copenhagen or even Paris while I waited for a connecting flight. We couldn't postpone the trip - the new owner would take possession as of the 1st of February, 2011. We went on 2011-01-18.

I phoned both the embassy in Paris and the one in London. I couldn't get a person. If I was going to travel to London or Paris, I needed to know what kind of currency they accept (Cdn $50 for the papers). I needed to know when to show up and when I would be able to get the paper. I went in person to the Canadian Consulate in Copenhagen. They couldn't help. I even went to the British Embassy, because Canada is part of the Commonwealth and sometimes they will help out. No luck. Thank goodness going to the British Embassy didn't waste much time. It's right around the corner from my mum's apartment. This is a picture taken out the living room window. That big white building is the British Embassy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Brits suggested that I phone the Canadian Consulate. I did and spoke with the same person I had spoken to in person the day before. She suggested that I phone Air France since it is up to the carrier to decide whether or not to let me on the plane. They are responsible for returning you if you are rejected in Canada. I phoned Air France. They asked my citizenship. They didn't think there was a problem, since USA-ians don't need a visa to visit Canada. So, I took my chances. It turned out to be a non-issue, after all the time and angst I had spent on the "problem". Phew.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yay!!!!  I just knew you wouldn't have a difficult time getting home.  Not a specific knowledge, but I just knew it had to happen.  I glad everything went well!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

*Update*

My stuff has arrived from Copenhagen. It is sitting in a warehouse in the East End of Montreal. I live on the "West Island", the other side of town.

I have to go to customs and get it cleared. I am in the process of trying to find a mover who can bring my wooden crate from the warehouse. It weighs 150 kgs (330.688 lbs according to the bill of lading) and is 1.673 cubic metres (59.081 cubic feet). It's not going to fit through the front door.

The box was built around the antique oak table and the rest of the stuff was put between the table's legs. The table might fit through the front door. But, it might have to come in the patio door. I hope it will fit in through the front door, 'cause there's lots of snow outside the patio door.

I found one mover who sounds really good and like they will be able to handle this well. They charge about twice as much per hour as other movers. I'm waiting for the email with proof of insurance. I'm still phoning other movers with good reviews on the intertubes.

Wish me luck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> My stuff has arrived from Copenhagen. It is sitting in a warehouse in the East End of Montreal. I live on the "West Island", the other side of town.
> 
> I have to go to customs and get it cleared. I am in the process of trying to find a mover who can bring my wooden crate from the warehouse. It weighs 150 kgs (330.688 lbs according to the bill of lading) and is 1.673 cubic metres (59.081 cubic feet). It's not going to fit through the front door.
> 
> ...


 
Pictures of this table are a must!  Cool, I'm all excited for you!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2011)

My stuff arrived at my home on Wednesday 2011-03-30. The movers were great. They were efficient and very careful with my stuff. They measured the front door and agreed that it had to come in through the patio doors in back. They took off the patio doors and put them back on without making me nervous. They didn't scratch anything.

Here's a picture of the infamous antique table. Until I buy a table protector, I'm not taking the plastic off. It's our dining table.







Amongst the things in that shipment were some Copco, enamelled, CI pans: two under the table and skillet and saucepan on top. The skillet is completely unused, still has instructions glued to the bottom, and it is so old that the bottom is enamelled. They only did that until some time in the early '70s.

I also got a eight sets of this sterling flatware. It's from Georg Jensen and the pattern is Acorn (Konge in Danish). I also got a gravy ladle and two serving spoons.






I don't know if my mum ever used it. She bought 16 sets to leave to me and my sister.

There were also lots of photos. I'll deal with them after tax season. If I start looking now, I won't get any work done. 

Here's a link to photos of other stuff from the shipment: https://picasaweb.google.com/taxlady/StuffFromEstate?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ3D5uWVlvnJ4AE&feat=directlink


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice to have those memories. I like the table. And, nice to know the movers were as careful with them as if the stuff was their own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 1, 2011)

That table is beautiful.  All of it is beautiful!

My MIL promised me her silver flatware, it is all very nice.  My step Daughter doesn't want it and I think it should stay in the family...so now it is up to any Grand Daughters In Law that I may have in the future.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That table is beautiful.  All of it is beautiful!
> 
> My MIL promised me her silver flatware, it is all very nice.  My step Daughter doesn't want it and I think it should stay in the family...so now it is up to any Grand Daughters In Law that I may have in the future.



Thank you. I think so too. I have loved that table since I was little. We always figured it was the thing to get under, if there was an earthquake (I grew up on SoCal). That table should have water miles. It's been across the Atlantic three times. 

Your step daughter may want the silver flatware when she gets older. When I was 25 I would have said, "What do I want that for?" I wouldn't have chosen that Acorn pattern, but it's growing on me. 

I would like to use it for everyday, so I googled putting silver in the dishwasher. Apparently, with some caveats, you can. But, one site wrote, "Of course you can put your silver flatware in the dishwasher, but should you? If you had a Bently, you could take it through the carwash at the gas station, but would you?"

That one got me. I used to be part of a car detailing forum and I care about the finish on a nice car. So, no it won't be going in the dishwasher on a regular basis.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Thank you. I think so too. I have loved that table since I was little. We always figured it was the thing to get under, if there was an earthquake (I grew up on SoCal). That table should have water miles. It's been across the Atlantic three times.
> 
> Your step daughter may want the silver flatware when she gets older. When I was 25 I would have said, "What do I want that for?" I wouldn't have chosen that Acorn pattern, but it's growing on me.
> 
> ...


 

 The Step Daughter is in her late 30's, there's about 11 years difference in our ages.  I have old kids!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2011)

I loved looking at all your treasures TL and glad you have them all safe and sound now. That table is wonderful and you're so right about earthquakes. We had one much like it but I have no idea what became of it.  Where in So. Cal. did you grow up?  I'm in Ventura, just south of Santa Barbara.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I loved looking at all your treasures TL and glad you have them all safe and sound now. That table is wonderful and you're so right about earthquakes. We had one much like it but I have no idea what became of it.  Where in So. Cal. did you grow up?  I'm in Ventura, just south of Santa Barbara.



I grew up in the San Fernando Valley: Reseda and then Canoga Park.

The great thing about my "treasures" is that they remind me of my mum. Even though she probably never used that silver flatware set, it's a warm thought that she bought it for me and my sister.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

What would you guys use this crystal carafe for? It looks like it would hold a 750 ml bottle of wine. I have never had a fancy carafe before.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 6, 2011)

That's beautiful, TL.  I'd display it with something fancy and expensive like Grand Marnier.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> That's beautiful, TL.  I'd display it with something fancy and expensive like Grand Marnier.



I would love to, but it isn't safe to leave liquids in lead crystal for even two days. The lead leaches into the liquid. Longer storage makes it worse.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2011)

or a fine Brandy.  I wouldn't use it for wine TL, you could have some staining issues with red wine especially.

Do you know what your Mom used it for, or where it came from?

Whoops, we must have been posting at the same time, TL


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't realize it was lead crystal.  If it were mine, I'd probably just set it in a sunny place empty.  It should make pretty rainbows.  You could put something in it, but if lead is going to leach into it, I'd worry that someone might try to drink it.


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 6, 2011)

The table is certainly a beauty.  And I meant to say earlier that I love the glass pieces with etched sailing ships, especially the green one.  It never occurred to me that lead crystal would be dangerous; lead paint, sure, but d'oh I didn't put 2 & 2 together.  So might that account for some of the English eccentrics of days gone by?  If I remember correctly, the Mad Hatter and his brothers sprang from the mercury they used to use in making hats.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> or a fine Brandy.  I wouldn't use it for wine TL, you could have some staining issues with red wine especially.
> 
> Do you know what your Mom used it for, or where it came from?
> 
> Whoops, we must have been posting at the same time, TL



I think she used it for wine or dessert wine. She may have used it for liqueur or brandy, because years ago, we didn't know you aren't supposed to leave stuff in lead crystal.

I hadn't thought of the staining possibility. It shouldn't unless it has calcium or other hard water deposits. Calcium deposits are a distinct possibility, since it was in Denmark.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> The table is certainly a beauty.  And I meant to say earlier that I love the glass pieces with etched sailing ships, especially the green one.  It never occurred to me that lead crystal would be dangerous; lead paint, sure, but d'oh I didn't put 2 & 2 together.  So might that account for some of the English eccentrics of days gone by?  If I remember correctly, the Mad Hatter and his brothers sprang from the mercury they used to use in making hats.



I think it might account for eccentricities. They tested brandy that had been stored in lead crystal for five years and the amount of lead in the brandy was mind boggling.

Lead glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The green, glass vase has a picture of a Swedish sailing ship, Calmare Nyckel (Dutch built). It was one of two ships that brought Swedish colonists to New Sweden (along the Delaware River) from 1638-1655.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy cow, TL!!  I had  idea *no idea *about the dangers of lead crystal decanters before today, and I thought I was reasonably well informed.
The link you left is really shocking, and an eye opener.  I have a beautiful lead crystal decanter in my hutch that has been filled with a fine and frightfully expensive Brandy.  It's been there for years, and there's really nothing left to do but pour it down the drain. Sob. 

As for the possible mineral deposits in your decanter, I've had good luck with warm white vinegar left in overnight,  add raw rice to it the next day, and shake like crazy. It will work wonders.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Holy cow, TL!!  I had  idea *no idea *about the dangers of lead crystal decanters before today, and I thought I was reasonably well informed.
> The link you left is really shocking, and an eye opener.  I have a beautiful lead crystal decanter in my hutch that has been filled with a fine and frightfully expensive Brandy.  It's been there for years, and there's really nothing left to do but pour it down the drain. Sob.
> 
> As for the possible mineral deposits in your decanter, I've had good luck with warm white vinegar left in overnight,  add raw rice to it the next day, and shake like crazy. It will work wonders.



Oh no! I'm sorry about the really good brandy  But, at least your decanter should leach less lead now. Hey, is that the first time you have stored stuff in that decanter for a long time?  Did you see the part where they said that the amount of leaching goes down with use? Makes sense. The danged lead is already leached out.

I have used white vinegar for hard water/calcium build ups for years. I saw on Antiques Road Show (I think that was the show) that English butlers used to use lead shot and swirl it around, to clean decanters and other narrow mouthed stuff. Raw rice sounds much gentler. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd be careful of leaving that plastic on the tabletop for very long.  Plastic will hold moisture in as well as out.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> I'd be careful of leaving that plastic on the tabletop for very long.  Plastic will hold moisture in as well as out.



Good point. I just want to make sure the table is protected when we eat at the table and I'm not well enough to go shopping at the moment.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 7, 2011)

Good morning Tax mate, I read all your posts it is allways a great feeling for me to get into my own bed after a trip but after your probs it must have been extra sweet, I found it very hard going through my Dads things. 
The green enameled fork is superb, I used to collect crystal, I use denture cleaning tablets and warm water to clean the inside of decanters, I think your piece is a Ships port decanter, uses I go with Zhizara.
Tinlizzie that explains me to a T


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 7, 2011)

So, Bolas, take off that hat and put that glass down.  Now!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I think she used it for wine or dessert wine. She may have used it for liqueur or brandy, because years ago, we didn't know you aren't supposed to leave stuff in lead crystal.
> 
> I hadn't thought of the staining possibility. It shouldn't unless it has calcium or other hard water deposits. Calcium deposits are a distinct possibility, since it was in Denmark.


 

That's a lovely decanter. I would probably put dishsoap or bubble bath in it and have it on display (and used) that way...my great aunt used to put "colored water" in decanters and put them on a window ledge...some leaded glass turns "purple" when exposed to sunlight, btw. If it were mine, I'd want to use it and have it on display...it's too pretty to keep in a cupboard and your mom would probably prefer that you used it. Obviously, you liked it well enough to include it being shipped here--so now you have to figure out how to use it. You could maybe use it as a bud vase if you have any cutting flowers during the summer...my mom does that with a crystal pitcher that was my grandmother's--in the summer, fresh flowers, in the winter silk, and in the spring, pussy willows.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 7, 2011)

> Oh no! I'm sorry about the really good brandy   But, at least your decanter should leach less lead now. Hey, is that  the first time you have stored stuff in that decanter for a long time?   Did you see the part where they said that the amount of leaching goes  down with use? Makes sense. The danged lead is already leached out.


That accounts for why there was a loud *thud *when I poured it down the sink. 
My late husband and I had words about leaving it in the original bottle, as I wanted to use the beautiful antique decanter.  I know he was watching and grumbling yesterday.  

Remember the old movies when all the fancy people had a bar set up in their living rooms, with crystal decanters of booze complete with sterling silver labels?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2011)

My brother and I both live in Ottawa, ON. Our parents live in MN. My brother is single, my DH and I have no children. We have (as morbid as this sounds) been working with our parents for the last 3-4 years about getting rid of stuff. We have indicated the stuff we want but we are also encouraging them to donate some of the stuff that our great-great grandfather received from the King of Norway to a museum in Iowa (the grandfather clock, the Tiennes plate--I say plate, but it is a bronze plate that is about 2 ft x 2 ft, the dishes from the King, etc.) where many could enjoy them. I don't have a house to accommodate the clock--my parents built their house to accommodate it--my brother lives in an apartment and doesn't plan on buying a house, if he does, it will be in South America. The clock is gorgeous--primitive, but it is over 300 years old and I don't want to ship it to Canada. It has been tough, but at least they know what we want and we are able to get rid of stuff (giving it to cousins, etc.) while our parents are still alive. We just wish that people would stop giving them stuff. They don't need any more stuff!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> That accounts for why there was a loud *thud *when I poured it down the sink.
> My late husband and I had words about leaving it in the original bottle, as I wanted to use the beautiful antique decanter.  I know he was watching and grumbling yesterday.
> 
> Remember the old movies when all the fancy people had a bar set up in their living rooms, with crystal decanters of booze complete with sterling silver labels?



Yes I do. My parents had decanters like that for booze, but I don't think those were crystal or silver. When I was little we lived in a three bedroom house. My sister and I shared a bedroom. My parents turned the third bedroom into a den. They turned the closet into a bar. This was in the '50s. They sold the house to a retired couple who loved the bar. They set up a bar in the living room in the next house. My mother was famous for her martinis. When asked for her recipe, she would say, "I drink a swig of vermouth and breath on the gin."


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Remember the old movies when all the fancy people had a bar set up in their living rooms, with crystal decanters of booze complete with sterling silver labels?


Kay mate I dont drink anymore but when I did it was the only way I could remember what was in them. Its a good time to buy over hear but not sell as tastes have changed people dont like the effort that has to be put into cleaning antiques.
Cws I love clocks, I would love to see your clock, clocks of that age represent the genius of the period.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Kay mate I dont drink anymore but when I did it was the only way I could remember what was in them. Its a good time to buy over hear but not sell as tastes have changed people dont like the effort that has to be put into cleaning antiques.
> Cws I love clocks, I would love to see your clock, clocks of that age represent the genius of the period.
> View attachment 10494
> 
> ...



Ooh, pretty. And you have the silver labels on two of them. I like that piece of furniture too. What does one call that kind of piece of furniture.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 8, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Ooh, pretty. And you have the silver labels on two of them. I like that piece of furniture too. What does one call that kind of piece of furniture.


Thank you Tax, it's a sideboard, the draw on the right is segmented for booze bottles the center draw is for cutlery and the left hand cupboard is for mats ect
We are a bit old fashioned I suppose.
We have just finished restoring a bergere settee and chair, my wife did the upholstery and I fixed the wood work the caning was done by a guy in Chester who is one of the few left capable of doing it, I will post pics if you would like to see them. We are quite chuffed with the results


----------



## buckytom (Apr 8, 2011)

i keep hearing eminem's "without me" whenever i read this thread.

guess who's back
back again
taxy's back
tell a friend
guess who's back   guess who's back   guess who's back    guess who's back
well  i'm the tax lady 
yes i'm the tax lady
would the real tax lady please stand up
please stand up...

lol, sorry taxy. i have odd radio stations in my head.

btw, i'm glad you mentioned the leaded crystal thing. 
it is supposed that the fall of the roman empire was due to lead poisoning. they used to add a fruity mixture that was slowly boiled down in lead pots to their fairly rough tasting wines to sweeten them a bit, and recent testing of a mixture made according to the same historic recipe showed massive lead levels that would certainly poison someone.

so, caligula wasn't a bad guy, just lead poisoned.

i've had this arguement before with some old members who thought that drinking alcohol stored in leaded containers was ok since they had lived a long time without ill affects.

i mentioned to them how did they know they weren't affected, lol.
they didn' like me too much after that, but i blame the lead. lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2011)

I have enjoyed seeing all of the things that tax lady and Bolas have posted but for me the best of all is the vase of lilacs.  I cannot wait until they arrive here.  Thank you both.


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 9, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I have enjoyed seeing all of the things that tax lady and Bolas have posted but for me the best of all is the vase of lilacs.  I cannot wait until they arrive here.  Thank you both.



I'm with you Aunt Bea!  I love lilacs.  I just wish they lasted longer :-(


----------

